# Help need help identifying Verdi aria



## obwan (Oct 24, 2011)

I saw it Met Live in HD I can't remember if it was a baritone or tenor role, but I know it had choral acompaniment. It may have been Dmitry Hvorostovsky, (I know I saw him in Ernani), but I also saw 
il trovatore, otelo, Aida, Un Ballo in Maschera, and Falstaff, all Live in HD from the met. I don't think it was Rigoletto or La traviata. 

I'm trying to find it to practice, I actally learned it and practiced it some some 6 years ago, and i was surprised at how bad I wasn't, and i wanna try learing it again but for the life of me I can't remember it. 
just that it was either baritone or tenor role, and it was an aria with chorus. I've scanned and none of the names of the arias look familiar. 

please help if any of you know off hand


Thanks


----------



## obwan (Oct 24, 2011)

wait it may have been Il balen del suo sorriso, but the clip i got of dmitry horostovky singing it doens't have any chorus. but the music sure does sound familiar


----------

